# 2016 Merry Christmas Thread



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone!

May 2017 be good to you.


----------



## policemedic (Dec 24, 2016)

Happy Christmas, folks.


----------



## Dame (Dec 24, 2016)

Started this morning with cinnamon rolls. Tonight, LAMB!
OMG, I have become a decent cook. HH6 would be proud.
Tomorrow - Roast Beastie.
Happy Christmas All!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 24, 2016)

Merry Fucking Ho Ho!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 24, 2016)

M


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas everyone. To those who cannot be with their families tonight and tomorrow, due to work, thanks you for what you do.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2016)

Let the festivities begin!


----------



## CDG (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas, fuckers.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!

To all those deployed and in harms way, stay warm and stay safe!


----------



## BuckysBadger24 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas!  Have a safe Christmas everyone.

"When Santa squeezes his fat ass down that chimney, he's gonna find the jolliest bunch of assholes this side of the nuthouse!"  - Clark W. Griswold.


----------



## Marine0311 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas snd Semper Fi.


----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 25, 2016)

Merry Christmas all!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Kraut783 (Dec 25, 2016)

That...is FREAKING AWESOME


----------



## Dame (Dec 25, 2016)

I'd tap that.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 25, 2016)

Dame said:


> I'd tap that.



Fucking A that made me laugh so hard!!!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Dec 25, 2016)

[Q


----------

